# Lab Results Confusion



## lem8880 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi,

I am new to this board and I don't have much knowledge on thyroid numbers, so i'm hoping someone here can maybe explain it to me better.

I am a 25 year old female and I have had the symptoms of hypo for quite a while (extreme fatigue, dry skin, always cold). I also have been feeling depressed and just not like myself at all. It has really taken a toll on me. I have endometriosis (diagnosed in August) so I have regular check ups with my gyno. My gyno tested my thyroid last week after I told him how I had been feeling. I have received the results back and will be seeing an endo next week that my gyno recommended. My gyno's nurse called and told me this was because my Free T4 was low but my TSH levels were normal.

Here are my results:


T4 Free: 0.54 ng/dl (range: 0.79-2.35)


TSH: 0.594 uIU/mL (range: 0.465-4.680)


Thyro Perox Ab: <3.00 IU/mL (range: <=5.00)


Thryoglobulin Ab: <1.8 IU/mL (range: <4.0)

I did some research and i'm confused because most reports say hypo is indicated by a lower T4 and a higher TSH. My TSH is normal (possibly on the low side) but my Free T4 is low as well.

Thanks you!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Welcome! Your labs are a little weird, usually we see a higher TSH when you've got a low FT4. Did they run a Free T3? You've got some antibodies floating around, even if they are below range, so that can skew things. Did the gyno offer to start you on any medication?


----------



## BurntMarshmallow (Feb 26, 2016)

Being cold all the time is the best indicator that your metabolism (aka thyroid) is slow, and that you are hypothyroid. You have a case to ask for additional testing, but since your TSH still in range you may have to argue your case. If your TSH was lower and out of range, and your T4 and T3 were both low, then this could indicate a problem with your pituitary (secondary hypothyroidism) and they would need to verify that with more tests. In my opinion, your numbers are low enough to warrant additional testing now. When you see your Endo, you should discuss additional testing and checking the pituitary-hypothalamus function.

You should also talk to your Endo about being treated based on your symptoms which are a better indicator of what is actually happening in your body. It's not to say blood tests are not useful. But they become counterproductive when doctors ignore symptoms in favor of only looking at blood work. If your doctor can treat you based on how you feel, you can avoid arguing over blood test ranges and so forth.

If your doctor doesn't offer you much help, I suggest taking a zinc supplement. Zinc deficiency can cause a problem for the pituitary which makes TSH. Try taking a 50mg zinc supplement (with copper) daily to see if that improves things for you. Take it at night before bed or with dinner because it can make you sleepy. A multivitamin with a lot of the b-vitamins will also help with symptoms. Hypothyroidism slows digestion, lowers stomach acid and reduces your ability to absorb nutrients. You know those articles that say we don't need to take vitamin supplements? Well that is true, unless you have a thyroid problem.


----------



## lem8880 (Nov 27, 2016)

No, he didn't run a free T3. He wouldn't put me on medication because he said my TSH was normal. So that is why he set me up with an endo. I have to wait until mid January to see the endo (I understand that they are pretty hard to get in with).

About 4 years ago I had seen an endo and he pretty much blew me off, even though my free T4 was low then as well. He said I was too thin to have hypo (I have had terrible stomach problems since I was about 6 years old so i'm limited on what I can eat). I should have ordered more tests then.. he only tested me free T4 and TSH. My symptoms were not as severe then so I guess I just thought it was a fluke.

However, I can tell there is something not right going by the way I feel. I am going to request the endo to run all the tests that you both recommended and explain my symptoms. I am hoping that he will be able to help me. I am ready to start feeling better.

I also will look into the zinc.. that is very good to know. Thank you both for your suggestions. It is nice to be able to have some insight from others that have knowledge about this subject.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Get copies of all previous labs and post with ranges please.

Lab history can make some doctors respond more positively to requests for thyroid hormone supplementation.


----------

